# Spanking Poll in Parenting Magazine



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I know I shouldn't read these mainstream magazines -- they make me so crazy. But the May issue has the results of a poll they ran in their magazine and on AOL that asked: "Have you ever spanked your child?" 64% said yes, 20% said rarely, and only 16% said no. I won't even get into the comments these moms made. How sad is this? I wrote them a letter urging them to do an article on discipline and why physical punishment doesn't work. I really had no idea so many parents spanked their kids -- I thought anyone who did hit their kids would be too ashamed to admit it.


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes it is quite shocking how many people still spank their children as if it really does something for their behavior. I luckily live in a small alternative town with very conscious parents. I don't know a single frien that spanks. I do however have relatives who offer up a spanking as a way to get their kids or grandkids to calm down. My own father spanked me maybe twice but hung his weight lifting belt outside my door to remind me to clean my room when I was four. I think most people aren't twisted, though there are a few that are, I think they are so uneducated and rarely stop to question what they are doing. I have seen the alternatives to spanking work wonders and create very intimate bonds between children and caregivers. OK, just thought of adding that in here.
Tiffany
mom to Kira 18mos. and hopefully another


----------

